# AROUND War time 40s fleetwing POSSIBLY ?



## looneymatthew (Aug 16, 2013)

Any info on who manufactured  this bike OR OTHER  INFO. APPROX YEAR looks all orig. Paint black out parts
thanks


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a CWC bicycle


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 16, 2013)

*Wow that was fast*

Brilliant  thanks belle !



bicycle belle said:


> it's a cwc bicycle


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 16, 2013)

technically not war time...


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 16, 2013)

*I was told its a victory bike?*

If its not war time what is it / why the black out parts  ? I thought bikes with blackout parts were war time?






37fleetwood said:


> technically not war time...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 16, 2013)

chrome was difficult to get along with many other things for a few years after the war. my guess would be somewhere in 1946-7. probably made half out of prewar parts. bikes in this small window of time are very interesting in their own right.
it's a really cool bike btw.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2013)

Dig those colors and pinstriping


----------



## jpromo (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd be curious to see the serial number. Bikes were made early into 1942 with mostly leftover frames and then black enamel finish chrome parts.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, that's a dead ringer for my '42 Roadmaster, right down to the stripes.  I'll dig up some pics tomorrow.
One of my favorite riding bikes with modern tires.  I've got correct ones now but I don't have them on yet.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 19, 2013)

What modern tires do you use for the 599mm ISO/ETRTRO/26X1.375 rims?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually, I switched the wheels to 26x1 1 3/8, 590s altogether.


----------

